# Shannon 28



## SeaOatMan (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi all I am a new person here and new to sailing, however I was in NJROTC . LOL all comments on the Shannon 28 welcome I will send the best one a King Cake. Thanks SOM


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey SOM, welcome to SN dude. When is Fat Tuesday again? Heh-heh.


----------



## SeaOatMan (Nov 19, 2006)

It is an anual thing daddy no shannon story no cake.........


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn...I'm out. I sail a Catalina.

And no, I don't need any beads.


----------

